# Bobcats



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Just read the odnr is recommending taking bobcats off the endangered list. That's nice to see. Still hope to see one in the wild someday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I get several cat pics a year. Have seen 2 in the wild over the years.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doesn't surprise me, really, considering the number of sightings reported on this forum. I've never seen one myself, but have reports of them being on game cams from my hunting club. I think it's cool. My BIl used to live in Oklahoma and had one come by him at 20 yards. He thought about shooting it and thought, Naw!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dave Canterbury trapped 2-3 in his coyote traps this year in Jackson Ohio. They were all released. Tricky job letting a bobcat out of a leg hold trap, they are all on youtube.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info leupy. Cool video, amazing that he caught 2 in 1 day. That second cat was rather upset until it played with the sandbox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

leupy said:


> in his coyote traps this year in Jackson Ohio. They were all released. Tricky job letting a bobcat out of a leg hold trap


My neighbor got 2 this year as well, and, I know 3 people that got trail cam pics, one of them was a momma and 2 kittens. All within 30 miles of Athens.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I've seen 2 different ones this year while bow hunting, Both in Athens Co.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have watched every video Dave Canterbury has made, I need to get a life of my own.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

The subject of Bobcats comes up quite often and I have a friend that lives SW of Lancaster that has them all over his property. After the last thread I decided to ask why it was that he has so many and see's them so often.

He gave a rather good answer. His dad owned many acres growing up and there were always a "few" on the property. When his dad passed and his brother and he bought land from his mom they kept all the land in the family, only it has been watched over much much better in the past few decades. When he first built his house he had a few on his property. After 20 years of keeping poachers off the land they have prospered.

I asked if he ever told the ODNR about them, and he had. The issue was that the ODNR wanted rights to enter his property as they saw fit in order to study them, so he declined to give permission, or location since he also has a live firing range on the property.

I don't know if he is "thick" with them per say, bit I guarantee you can hear them every night!



Mr. A


----------

